# Native North Texas Low Light Plants?



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Are there any hardy plants in the north Texas area that will do ok in a low light tank?


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Fissidens fontanus seems to be a good one. Will see what other native texas mosses I can find.


----------

